# My Tegu is weird!



## Savemygrave (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone else's Tegu's obsessed with clothing and other material objects? It's pretty funny...






Today was the cushion from a cat bed. She's already tried to take other clothing items and has used a top of mine in her hide. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trede (Nov 17, 2016)

My tegu refuses to burrow in any dirt/coconut fiber/etc substrate. She will instead burrow in to my dirty (or clean) laundry baskets. The only natural material she doesn't avoid is the sphagnum in her moist hide. Couch dragon is one of her favorite games. 

https://goo.gl/photos/USVSozfeDoZdh4Yt7


----------



## Savemygrave (Nov 17, 2016)

Trede said:


> My tegu refuses to burrow in any dirt/coconut fiber/etc substrate. She will instead burrow in to my dirty (or clean) laundry baskets. The only natural material she doesn't avoid is the sphagnum in her moist hide. Couch dragon is one of her favorite games.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/USVSozfeDoZdh4Yt7


Haha funny little things aren't they! She's just hit the terrible ones so I'm hoping she mellows with the clothing stealing soon! It's nice to know it's not just me with an odd gu! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemygrave (Nov 24, 2016)

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5836f05156ef5/VID_125020519_153110.mp4


She's at it again....

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## thatoneguy (Nov 26, 2016)

My tegu does the same thing, I've got a sheet and shirt thrown in his cage. he drags them all around his cage.


----------



## Reptaholic (Nov 27, 2016)

i've caught mine trying to eat my dirty work underwear.... it was disgusting!


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Nov 27, 2016)

Couldn't find my pijama top the other day lol


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Couldn't find my pijama top the other day lolView attachment 11490


Goofballs.


----------



## Savemygrave (Nov 27, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Goofballs.


Sometimes I do wonder that she is trying to "kill" whatever item she takes a fancy to and drags it into her lair! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 27, 2016)

My three are fascinated by the holes in my crocs. Immediately noses probe them, and claws attempt to open them. Ever the curious my dragon dogs.


----------



## Savemygrave (Nov 27, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> My three are fascinated by the holes in my crocs. Immediately noses probe them, and claws attempt to open them. Ever the curious my dragon dogs.


At least they're not nipping at your toes with their teeth! I have a girl going through her toddler phase and boy can she be a meanie! Most of the time she's adorable though  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trede (Nov 28, 2016)

Bath time and cuddle time.


----------



## ophidia (Dec 18, 2016)

Mine likes to stuff herself into small cloth bags and then gets stuck in them. She's dork.


----------



## Trede (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Dec 19, 2016)

Trede said:


> View attachment 11562







Shortly after I got my girl Rockie, she tried to hide in a tissue box. That was more then 11/2 years ago lol



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemygrave (Jan 6, 2017)

Anyone else's have a thing for stuffed animals? Olive enjoys stealing cat toys and claims some for her own.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trede (Jan 8, 2017)

Talia carries her stuffy around and then takes naps with it.


----------



## Savemygrave (Jan 8, 2017)

Trede said:


> Talia carries her stuffy around and then takes naps with it.


Awww that's adorable! I'm going to have to get her a bigger one as I'm always worried she will try to eat hers! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## beantickler (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine is a towel thief... He gets a new one every time hes out...


----------

